# Interior update /// quattro script seats



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

I got around to tearing down the 4000 quattro seats and installing the covers on the original seats , it turned out well . The seats have faded a little over the years does anyone know of something I could use to make them a little more black .


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interior update /// quattro script seats (FV 5)*

WOW!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Interior update /// quattro script seats (Entwerfer des Audis)*

looks fantastic.
Are the black sections leather???
If so, a re-dye will work wonders...but you should break down the seats again to not risk staining the inserts.


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Interior update /// quattro script seats (Sepp)*

Thanks for the comments .
The whole cover is jacquard cloth .no leather inserts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interior update /// quattro script seats (FV 5)*

You should call Griot's customer service line and see if they have anything like that. When I was looking for some solutions for our S5's leather they were extremely helpful.


----------

